# New 28RLS Owner



## Mountyhawks (Feb 15, 2004)

We just purchased a 28RLS on 2-14-04. Expect delivery on or before 4-1-04.

We are new to RVing. However we are really looking forward to the new experience. My son and I have tented camped with the scouts for years. My wife and daughter are true newbies.

We have gotten a lot of good information from this forum. We look forward to learing and sharing a our experiences and questions over the coming weeks, months, and hopefully, years. action


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome to OUTBACKERS!

I'm sure you will enjoy the world of RVing. No more roughing it for you!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Welcome aboard Mountyhawks! 

Congratulations on your new camper and joining the rv'ing ranks. Don't hesitate to ask for any thoughts if you need any help, that's the fun of the forums - we were all newbies once!


----------

